# Bolivian rams



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm wondering where you buy them, and how to care for them, I get conflicting research like some say hard water above 7 and some say soft water below 7. Any help is much appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=420

Not too picky, neutral hardness, neutral pH 6-7.8, but I have heard of sucess with this fish in both hard and soft, acid and alkaline water.


----------

